# Questions: Puppy Mill Rescue Quirk



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

The biggest challenge I have had with my two puppy mill rescues has been in catching them to go outside or whatever. Our newest addition Chloe was "STOPPING" on command at her first foster home -- cowered into the floor but would stop. In our house, after I learned she had been doing that (at her former foster's home) she did it for a little while at our house until she discovered our floorplan goes in a circle --so easy to escape from me -- she knows all the routes. Our first puppy mill rescue did this routine for well over a year -- except she would go to a couple of specific spots where she would allow herself to be caught and picked up. About four months ago, I got the idea of putting some treats in a glass bowl and jingling it and she now comes running when I call "Dori COME". Chloe will actually come sometimes (thought that was very good for such a short time here), but she keeps scooting back so I cannot actually get a leash on her and then I have to round her up which can take a while.

Dori had to drag a leash in the house for over a year. Chloe is progressing much faster and sometimes I have a leash on her and sometimes not.

Since my only non-puppy mill Havanese is 15 and spends most of her day sleeping, neither dog has anyone to initiate play. Dori has been a good role model for Chloe and I am very proud of her (except or her barking, but so far Chloe is not patterning that behavior). If anyone has any tips on how I can get them to play I would love to hear them.

I am sure some people on the Forum who have had many fosters will be able to provide some good tips. THANK YOU!

Judy
Mom to her girls Jaime, Dori, & Chloe


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bumping*

Bump to the top


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Judy - It sure sounds like Chloe is a very lucky girl!!! When my mill pups have come here it has taken a long time to potty train them. I found that if I took them outside every hour to hour and a half, they eventually "got it" once she bonds with your guys, she should just follow them outside to potty and you wont have to "hunt her down". I would leave a lead on her at all time now, until you are able to get her go outside on her own. AT least then you can step on the lead and catch her before she has an accident. 
I think that one of the things these mill dogs need the most is "time & Patience" She will "get it"!! I saw that you read my thread on Madeline- its a process, but they get it!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie won't come to me if she doesn't want to go outside, in the car, or whatever. After the first few weeks of playing "catch me if you can" I hollered stop at her in frustration. That stopped the running and still does, but she will still cower if I am going to put her in the car. She sees me get my breifcase to go to work and she cowers. Then when we get to the office, she is so happy. But when I turn my computer off each day, she runs to the offices down the hall and hides. I just deal with it now. All the employees pick her up depending on where she hides and hands her to me. It is the car thing and we can't get over it.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*CATCHING IS JUST THE PROBLEM*

Potty training is going very well, she just does what Dori does -- often pooping concurrently. Unless she has to pee really bad, she waits to pee over Dori's spot. When Dori came to our house, she was 90% trained and it was just a matter of getting her outside frequently and giving her time to expand her "hold time". Within a week or so, she was 98 or 99% trained. Chloe had a really good start at her first foster home, although she peed as soon as she walked in our door to mark her place! She has had maybe five accidents in the three weeks tomorrow that she has been here and none in the past four days. It is likely it will be just like Dori and I just always have to be alert to when she has to go. It took quite a long time for Dori to give me concrete signals (first nudging my hand and later barking at me or my husband).

It is just the CATCH ME that is the problem -- I am just hoping to speed up the time to something less than the year plus it took for Dori to mostly stop doing the run from me. On the other hand, we would play HIDE & SEEK and she LOVED THAT (treat when she finds whoever is hiding). As soon as Chloe learns STAY, we will have to start HIDE & SEEK.

Chloe still is very stiff when I pick her up, but when she wants to sit next to me she is relaxed. She takes an ordinary treat from my fingers now (do not have to lay it in my hand). She now is right with the other dogs when I am getting ready to feed them and no longer hanging in the back. When she is comfortable with that I will start SIT as she has seen my other dogs have to do for dinner or treats -- think that will be in a day or two.

She is progressing much faster than Dori and I think doing very well.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know with my current foster, Ruby, it takes a bit and she kind of goes in circles around me a couple times then will lay down and that is her cue that she is ready for me to touch her.
It's very slow and very quiet.

BeverlyA


----------

